# 10:30am bike accident MT VERNON trail near under 14th street bridge



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

One girl looked like broken arm or collarbone (they had her in an arm sling), and maybe the other person was some guy- didn't get a good look - both were on their backs.

DC fire medic police boat was first on the scene and then an ambulance came down to take them away.

This was sunday 8/31/08 about 10-11 am.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm wonder what happened. Glad the authorities responded. Everyone be careful out there. Thnaks for posting Bas.

KD


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We find the DC area MUTs to be far too scary to ride on any more.......

We are ready for some nasty winter weather so our cycling will be safe again.


----------



## emr82 (Aug 31, 2008)

MUTs?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

emr82 said:


> MUTs?


*M*any *U*nsafe *T*urns

Actually Multi Use Trails


----------



## emr82 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah. Thanks. Because of trail conditions and overcrowding?


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes. But mostly due to operator error. ut:


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

emr82 said:


> Ah. Thanks. Because of trail conditions and overcrowding?


MUT = multi use Trail (bikers/jogger/rollerblades/horses)


----------



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

yes all DC trails are extremely unsafe for riding. 

I was on capital crescent yesterday and it was a complete disaster. People were walking in wrong direction, rental cyclists going 4 wide, drunk bums, and parents not keeping their kids close. 

W&OD out past vienna is great though. Best trail training area around.


----------

